# Help - Seized Thru Axle



## brainbckt (Dec 30, 2003)

My rear thru axle won't budge. I've even taken the hammer to it. Just had it out a week ago to change a flat. Any suggestions? It doesn't seemed to be seized in the hub, as it won't unscrew.


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

maxle?
solid?
frame?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lay the bike on its left side. Drip Liquid Wrench or similar on the end of the axle and let it seep into the threads. Unscrew. Next time grease the threads and go easy on the torque.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Insert a cheap allen key into the axle.

Grab a hammer and tap the allen lightly but frequently. Tap,tap, tap, tap, tap

The vibration from the tapping will often break free parts that you cant budge with a single harder hit or a bigger wrench.

If that fails, insert a cheap allen key into the axle and get a long piece of metal pipe and slide it over the allen key. That should give you all the leverage you need to break things free or snap the head of the bolt.

If it's just a frozen bolt(non allen), go the liquid wrench and breaker bar and socket route.


----------



## bullymadison (Mar 2, 2006)

I had to file down the outside of the nut because the allen was stripping using a long handle and the hammer tap method. After filing, I used a crescent wrench with a real long handle and took my chances. After a while, there was that loud metal creaking noise and an aluminum burn smell and it broke free. no damage! I fixed the flat, re greased and im good to go. I guess I should find the appropriate maxle to use in the future. Good luck.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

WD-40 bath. Some sort of liquid wrench. If all else fails heat. Hit the side of the frame that the axle threads into with some sort of propane torch. Not only will it expand the threaded side but it will help to break up and lock tite that might be hanging around.

Or maybe just loosen the pinch bolts?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Next time use anti-seize or at least grease on the threads when you put it back together.


----------



## norbyd (Aug 30, 2009)

I just had this issue and hit it with a rubber mallet - problem solved!


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

I would imagine that at some point in the last 8 years, and 2 months the OP would have tried a hammer.


----------

